# Tenho conhecidos



## Guajara-Mirim

Oi galera,

Eu gostaria de saber se em português existe isso: _tenho conhecidos_. Igual que em espanhol, como por exemplo; "_tengo compradas dos naranjas_." Eis aqui, mais contexto do que achei. 

"Reconheço que sou neófito no assunto, uma vez que minha área é psicologia. Não acredito que a variante da minha região (SUL) é a correta, mas essa maneira de falar que DE se pronuncia DI, é ridiculo. *Tenho conhecidos *franceses que falam a sílaba DE no som DI (isso porque a língua francesa tem essa característica), diferente de meus parentes italianos que falam de, DE, com E. Essa aula é completamente inútil, uma vez que a forma falada é compreensível de ambas as formas."

Dito isso, em português pode se dizer e escrever _tenho conhecidos_ no lugar de_ tenho conhecido_?

Desde já muito obrigado.


----------



## anaczz

"Conhecidos", neste caso, é um substantivo que significa "pessoas conhecidas", "gente que eu conheço"


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Oi Ana, 

Origado por ter respondido, mas esta estrutura usa-se muito em português? Quase igual que em espanhol?


----------



## ♪ashtrayheart♪

Oi!
Em espanhol a frase teria o mismo sentido. "Tenho conhecidos" = "Tengo conocidos". Mas para dizer "Tenho conhecido" a gente usa o verbo auxiliar *Haber*: "He conocido". São duas estruturas bem diferentes.


----------



## anaczz

É bastante usado sim! Usa-se quando a pessoa de quem se fala nāo é um amigo, é uma pessoa que você conhece superficialmente, sem grande intimidade.
Um conhecido meu avisou que lá está chovendo.
Tenho uns conhecidos naquela cidade, vou ver se arranjo hospedagem.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

anaczz said:


> É bastante usado sim! Usa-se quando a pessoa de quem se fala nāo é um amigo, é uma pessoa que você conhece superficialmente, sem grande intimidade.
> Um conhecido meu avisou que lá está chovendo.
> Tenho uns conhecidos naquela cidade, vou ver se arranjo hospedagem.



Oi ana,

Agora alguns exemplos: 

Tengo compradas dos naranjas. --> Tenho compradas duas laranjas.
Tengo vistos dos chicos que se peleaban. --> Tenho vistos dois rapazes que brigavam.

Seria correto?



♪ashtrayheart♪ said:


> Oi!
> Em espanhol a frase teria o mismo sentido. "Tenho conhecidos" = "Tengo conocidos". Mas para dizer "Tenho conhecido" a gente usa o verbo auxiliar *Haber*: "He conocido". São duas estruturas bem diferentes.



 Hola amigo ashtrayheart, 

 Sí, sí lo entiendo. Sé que en español se puede decir así. Gracias por el aporte.

 Un saludo.


----------



## anaczz

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Oi ana,
> 
> Agora alguns exemplos:
> 
> Tengo compradas dos naranjas. --> Tenho compradas duas laranjas.
> Tengo vistos dos chicos que se peleaban. --> Tenho vistos dois rapazes que brigavam.
> 
> Seria correto?



Tengo compradas dos naranjas -> Comprei duas laranjas.
Tengo visto dos chicos que se peleaban -> Vi dois meninos que brigavam.

Em português, o tempo composto _ter no presente do indicativo + verbo no particípio passado_, é chamado pretérito perfeito composto e indica uma açāo contínua ou repetitiva.
Tenho visto crianças brincando na praça. -> Sempre ou muitas vezes vezes, nos últimos tempos, vejo crianças brincando na praça.
Vi crianças brincando na praça. -> Em um momento qualquer no passado, pelo menos uma vez, vi crianças brincando na praça.

Uma dúvida minha: Essa forma "tengo visto" corresponde a he (ou será hé?) visto? Qual é a forma mais comum de falar?


----------



## ♪ashtrayheart♪

anaczz said:


> Tengo compradas dos naranjas -> Comprei duas laranjas.
> Tengo visto dos chicos que se peleaban -> Vi dois meninos que brigavam.
> 
> Em português, o tempo composto _ter no presente do indicativo + verbo no particípio passado_, é chamado pretérito perfeito composto e indica uma açāo contínua ou repetitiva.
> Tenho visto crianças brincando na praça. -> Sempre ou muitas vezes vezes, nos últimos tempos, vejo crianças brincando na praça.
> Vi crianças brincando na praça. -> Em um momento qualquer no passado, pelo menos uma vez, vi crianças brincando na praça.
> 
> Uma dúvida minha: Essa forma "tengo visto" corresponde a he (ou será hé?) visto? Qual é a forma mais comum de falar?



Aquela era a dúvida que eu tentaba solucionar. No exemplo de Guajara-Mirim ela usa o "tengo" em espanhol da mesma forma que usaria em português, mas nenhum hispano-hablante diria "Tengo vistos dos chicos que se peleaban". Além de não ter uma estrutura gramatical correta, não seria natural, pelo menos na Latinoamérica.
A forma mais natural é, do mesmo modo que no português "Vi dos chicos que se peleaban"
A estrutura "*He* visto dos chicos que se *pelean*" corresponderia ao _Presente Perfecto_, equivalente ao Pretérito Perfeito Composto no português e teria as implicaçoes que anaczz já explicou. É também comum, mas tem outro sentido.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Portanto, o uso de tener+partícipio usa-se em espanhol. Vou buscar algumas discussões sobre o assunto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Tradutor español-galego-portugués-etc.


Vou escreber na miña lingua. Se alguén non entedese ten na ligazón que dou enriba un bon tradutor entre linguas hispánicas (e máis).
Cando o _participio _que acompaña o verbo _ter _sofre variacións de xénero e número para concertar co suxeito dese verbo _ter_, entón non é parte de perífrase, aspectual ou conxugacional, senón un complemento _predicativo do OD_ e o verbo _ter _non está gramaticalizado (aparece como verbo da posesión, co seu valor etimolóxico).
Para o _participio _ser parte dunha _perífrase con ter _como auxiliar semigramaticalizado ou gramaticalizado, de _valor aspectual perfectivo,_ non pode sufrir variacións de xénero e número, é dicer, ten que estar fosilizado na forma en -o.
Outro problema é a integración destas perífrases perfectivas con _ter + participio _na conxugación, na que formaría os tempos compostos de perfecto, como en español con _haber_, ou ben a súa pertenza ás perífrases aspectuales, fóra da conxugación. E, aínda, para complicar a cousa o portugués actual está a formar un tema de perfecto, pero con haver como "auxiliar", como en español (este preoblema non afecta o galego que segue a usar a perífrase tiña + participio que é sentida como perífrase e non com tempo conxugacional; o tempo conxugacional é o pluscuamperfecto en -era, directamente derivado do latín. Preférese _dixera _á perífrase perfectiva _tiña dito _e, por suposto, en galego *_había dito _é un barbarismo (españolismo), unha interferencia do español que convive en situación diglósica co galego na Galiza.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Ola Xiao,

Moitas graciñas pola resposta. Pero o que eu non entendo moi ben é se podemos dicer e usar: tener + partícipio en portugués? 
Dúas frases en español olla ben a construcción por favor.

"Ya *tengo comprado *un nuevo coche."
"Siempre *teníamos hechas *las maletas."

Sei que se fala sempre *haber + partícipio* en español a diferencia do portugués. Pero, en español admítese tamén esta forma *tener + **partícipio* nalgunhas situacións. Entón, en portugués pódese dicer igual como no exemplo que pus? (Mensaxe n°1)

Iso é o problema, cal a valor de *tener + partícipio *en español e en *portugués *especialmente?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eu diria que em español só há perífrase quando o particípio fica fosilizado, e é a mesma coisa em portugués. Quando o participio concerta em género e número com o objecto directo, não há nunca perifráse, senão que é um predicativo do OD do verbo trasitivo ter. O sentido de pasado dá-o o participio que, cumpre não esquecermos disso, é un participio de pretérito, com valor perfectivo em si próprio.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Bom dia,



> "Reconheço que sou neófito no assunto, uma vez que minha área é psicologia. Não acredito que a variante da minha região (SUL) é a correta, mas essa maneira de falar que DE se pronuncia DI, é ridiculo. *Tenho conhecidos *franceses que falam a sílaba DE no som DI (isso porque a língua francesa tem essa característica), diferente de meus parentes italianos que falam de, DE, com E. Essa aula é completamente inútil, uma vez que a forma falada é compreensível de ambas as formas."



Então isso não está correto? Não devemos dizer ou escrever, por exemplo; "*tenho* *conhecidos* franceses qua falam [...] formas." Deve ser: "*tenho conhecido *franceses que falam [..] formas."


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 
> 
> Então isso não está correto? Não devemos dizer ou escrever, por exemplo; "*tenho* *conhecidos* franceses qua falam [...] formas." Deve ser: "*tenho conhecido *franceses que falam [..] formas."


São duas coisas diferentes.
 "Tenho conhecidos franceses" = conheço pessoas de nacionalidade francesa. Aqui o "conhecidos" é um substantivo.
"Tenho conhecido franceses"= conheci pessoas de nacionalidade francesa. Aqui o "conhecido" é verbo.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

WhoSoyEu said:


> São duas coisas diferentes.
> "Tenho conhecidos franceses" = conheço pessoas de nacionalidade francesa. Aqui o "conhecidos" é um substantivo.
> "Tenho conhecido franceses"= conheci pessoas de nacionalidade francesa. Aqui o "conhecido" é verbo.



Valeu Who! Obrigado por ter respondido, a frase com o substantivo 'conhecidos' pode se usar igual que em espanhol?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Valeu Who! Obrigado por ter respondido, a frase com o substantivo 'conhecidos' pode se usar igual que em espanhol?


Sim, pode. "Tengo conocidos franceses". Como você pode ver, em espanhol pode ocorrer a mesma confusão que em português.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

WhoSoyEu said:


> Sim, pode. "Tengo conocidos franceses". Como você pode ver, em espanhol pode ocorrer a mesma confusão que em português.



Sí, sí me volví loco porque en algunos sitios, yo pude ler que tener +particípio se usa para reforzar la acción cumplida. Por eso, quería saber si era la misma cosa en portugués.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil usa-se mais o passado simples (conheci) que o composto (tenho conhecido). Este último é utilizado no caso de ação continuada.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

WhoSoyEu said:


> No Brasil usa-se mais o passado simples (conheci) que o composto (tenho conhecido). Este último é utilizado no caso de ação continuada.



Sim, concordo plenamente com você, Who. Mas, é esse "s" que chamou a minha atenção, (o subtantivo), que pude notar em ambas línguas pelo menos nos exemplos que escrevi.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tenho um conhecido francês. Tenho muitos conhecidos franceses.

Você pode ver a diferença?


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Sim, a concordância, é isso. Obrigado! Prefiro perguntar porque nos livros não achei (ainda) esta regra.


----------

